# Barberries???



## doinitok (Feb 28, 2012)

Do these look like barberries? 

I'd really like to eat them, but I don't know for sure if they're barberries. It's about the only berry out in my area of the Hudson Valley right now, so I think they are barberries. But I'm not sure. :dunno:

Thanks!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well for starters.. Never ever ever eat anything without knowing 100% what they are.. and second.. don't trust anyone(even me) to know for sure via a picture on the internet..

That out of the way.. are you looking for kinikinik berries? Bear berries?

Barberry is a very thorny shrub that is grown as an ornamental almost everywhere.. some places they do drop all of their leaves and some in the winter they do not. There are many different types of it.. even a wild version.
Take pictures in the summer of the plant with leaves on it and take these pictures to the local extension office and they should be able to id it for you.. even a small branch would help.


----------



## doinitok (Feb 28, 2012)

*local extension office?*

Thanks, Emerald.

When you say "local extension office" what exactly are you referring to?....


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

doinitok said:


> Thanks, Emerald.
> 
> When you say "local extension office" what exactly are you referring to?....


Our county has an extension office and they do things like check your water/check your pressure cooker valves/sell trees in the spring and answer all types of plant and tree questions. Just do a quick search on "{your county} extension office" and it should bring it right up. Usually has connections to big local university.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Since you mentioned the Hudson Valley I'm going to assume NY area.

http://ccealbany.com/offerings2.htm


----------

